# My R33 GT-R



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Seeing as the sun came out for just 2 minutes I decided to get some pics of my car...


















































































Marmite as it may be, I love it!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

looks very mean, i'll give you that :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I also give it a :thumbsup: but I thought your car looked "meaner" with your custom TT Bi-Xenons!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

canards look very good matt.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

marmite indeed my man....to much going on with that car. You obviously take a huge pride in that car, just stop adding exterior parts just for what looks like the sake of it.

JMO.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

very mean and good looking GTR


----------



## AmGT-R (Dec 20, 2005)

amazing matt


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking very good, although agree some bits are 'marmite'.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

love it.

Though I think you should paint the carbon.


Simon


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Still regard this as one of the best R33's in the country.
Personally i think the spoiler does not go with the rest of the car, the spoiler looks a bit for show but the rest of the car looks very focussed and track ready.

PM sent regarding carbon bits!


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I love it from the front wheels back.

The front end in my opinion looks to over complicated. Lose the spot lights GTR Badge, hide the horns within the bumper , colour code the intercooler vents, relocate the indicators to the brake vents and fit a single level CF splitter then it would be the best looking R33 GTR in the country.

Definitely a marmite car but I like most of it, lots of work must have gone into it


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Love your car Matt.
Couple of things aren't to my tastes like the spoiler, canards and spots, but overall I think it's a corker. Love what's under the bonnet too 
Definately one of my favourites on here.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I really like that spoiler, esp the way it sits and hangs - nuts


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

matt that thing is right opcorn:


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*R33 GTR*

Matt, still a great fan of this car!!! I take it your keeping the old girl?

T-man.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Top job man. I love the rear diffuser (I need one :smokin: ), spoiler & canards, carbon every where :chuckle: But the fog-spots... Anyway amazing car :bowdown1:


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Matt it doesn't look like you spent much money on her!!!! lol. Looks proper mean. Just don't hit any pedestrians, you'll chop um into a million pieces if you do.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks great with the new canards. Well the rest of the car looks as good as always


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sweet looking car Matt :smokin: ...and at the risk of sounding rather middle-aged, lovely house too


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments guys, it's not supposed to be to everyones taste, that's what makes it unique (and mine :smokin: ). 
(As always, I still have just about all the parts to return it to stock anyway  )

I'd just like to say a rather large thanks to Tweenierob for staying up late to take delivery of my car this morning :bowdown1: I hope your neighbours didn't complain too much Rob.
Thanks again fella, much appreciated.

Matt.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

The carbon fetish continues then Matt, looks mean as hell but will it be legal to use on the public highway with the canards on? On another note, stop using my parts for your car and do something more productive  

Speak to you later matey :wavey:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

David said:


> I love it from the front wheels back.
> 
> The front end in my opinion looks to over complicated


I have the same oppinion, very nice though pal


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

that is some extreamly aggressive body styling, i love it


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

fuelburner said:


> On another note, stop using my parts for your car and do something more productive
> 
> Speak to you later matey :wavey:


Sorry Roger, I couldn't resist :chairshot 

Will sort you out mate, don't worry :thumbsup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good, I love it!!!

The Carbon look out of place and does not flow with the car AT ALL!!!

But that is the unique properties that makes this car GOOD!

There is good looking out of place, and there are bad looking one. Your is the good looking one for sure and it is a complete package also, nothing spared, nothing missing... Lovely complete package!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Love what's under the bonnet too
> Definately one of my favourites on here.


Had a run on a Dastek dyno at the weekend;
YouTube - MattJ Nissan Skyline GT-R R33 Dyno Run

Unfortunatley we could only get a proper reading at 1.2Bar as 1.6Bar lifted a bit. :nervous:
Will hopefully be a different beastie once Rob and Claudio do their stuff


----------



## mattie170 (Oct 9, 2006)

I love this car looks great:thumbsup: Would love to see her in the flesh at some point.

What you got planned to do next?


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks very nice Matt, first time I have seen it, well impressed.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Loving the front lip and flaps.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

mattie170 said:


> What you got planned to do next?


Change the turbo, sort out a couple of niggles and then enjoy it  
I have a couple of goals I'd like to achieve with the car in the near future.

Oh, and powder coat the wheels matt black


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

It's a great looking car but I agree that the front end has far too many 'bolt on' looking bits. The canards look a bit daft overlapping the bumper exit vents and will reduce the efficiency if any oil cooler or anything like that is fitted there- they should either run up the front of the vent or shouldn't be there.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GarethK said:


> The canards look a bit daft overlapping the bumper exit vents and will reduce the efficiency if any oil cooler or anything like that is fitted there- they should either run up the front of the vent or shouldn't be there.


Great thing about them is 4 bolts and they come off - they aren't intended to be on all the time hence being installed so they can be removed without removing the front bumper. I have a Tomei headlight duct as well, maybe I should have installed that for the photos too... At the end of the day the car is going to be used so I'll be able to test what works and what doesn't  

Not sure about them reducing the efficiency of the oil cooler though, especially given the exit is twice the area of the 'UK spec' exit which was there originally.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

The problem is that on the upper side of the canard you have increased the pressure and so reduced the exit flow out of the vent. It is also reduced on the underside so you'll get something back, but I still think it would be better without them.


----------



## mattie170 (Oct 9, 2006)

matt j said:


> Change the turbo, sort out a couple of niggles and then enjoy it
> I have a couple of goals I'd like to achieve with the car in the near future.
> 
> Oh, and powder coat the wheels matt black


What turbo you goin for next and what power do you want?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

matt j said:


> Oh, and powder coat the wheels matt black


That will look :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

mattie170 said:


> What turbo you goin for next and what power do you want?



T51R Kai BB - not bothered about a specific power figure but am aiming to get RH9 membership ultimately.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

matt j said:


> T51R Kai BB - not bothered about a specific power figure but am aiming to get RH9 membership ultimately.


Got the new RH9 stickers here for when you become a member mate, will post them!


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Marmite yes. But a beautiful specially looking sample of a GT-R


----------

